# Demaria Lapierre Stereoscopic jumelle



## Dany (Mar 1, 2016)

I got this camera last summer in some sort of garage sale. 
This jumelle type stereo camera is French.
It has been manufactured from 1905 to 1910 approx. by Demaria Lapierre and must be loaded with 6x13 cm plates. The model name is "Caleb Stereo Simple série ZZZ". Simple means that this version of the Caleb Stereo camera is not providing possibility of taking panoramic single views in addition to stereoscopic pairs.
At the time, you had to pay 85 French francs for a non panoramic version and 215 FF for a panoramic version.
The body is wood covered by leatherette and the front part is made of nickel plated métal ( probably copper) .

Daniel


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 1, 2016)

Wow! That is very cool. Love the design, amazing really. It has a huge LCD on the back as well!


----------



## dennybeall (Mar 3, 2016)

Neat - bet nobody else has one of those.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 3, 2016)

Wonder how hard it is to find the  4.5x10.7cm plates that thing uses?  Demaria Freres: Stereo Camera Price Guide: estimate a camera value

Cool find though.  

If you ever get a chance to get over to Holland see if you can find a wooden body Nikon F2.  Nikon made some for the high humidity for some specialized work that was being done there.  Apparently they are so rare that no photos of them exist anymore.  7-8 years ago the estimated value for one, if found, was in the 7 figure range. The body was made from teak wood.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 3, 2016)

That is gorgeous. Wow. Amazing to see.


----------

